# Resale License (Seller's Permit) for IL



## KreativeClothing

I applied for a business license from my townhall. They had me fill out the home business license. After that, I went ahead and filed for a business license from the county clerk. I ran my legal notice in the newspaper for three weeks and just got my certificate.

I also have my EIN number

My question is, for the state of IL, where do I get a resale license (seller's permit) from. I would prefer a URL.

I'm sorry if this question has been asked before, I did a search but I just don't understand where I can get one for Illinois. I also don't know whether the resale license is the same thing as the seller's permit. I would appreciate someone clearing me up on that too. 

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## lincolnapparel

I think this might be what you're looking for:

Illinois Business Registration

I'm in Illinois and this is where I got mine from. If you have a sales tax number I believe this is all you need (the state only makes money on the final sale, and there's a section on the sales tax form for reporting income from resale of merchandise).


----------



## Celtic

Look for the Dept. of Revenue in your state.


----------



## Teeser

Dept of Revenue Sales and Use Tax registration 

State of Illinois Business Portal - Registration and Incorporation: Tax Registration


----------



## dan-ann

Dept of Revenue is where I got mine in Illinois - Everything is running backward in the state so it might take awhile.


----------



## KreativeClothing

Thanks for all the replies guys! Really helped with the URL's.


----------



## momnwife

For anyone in the future who have trouble finding out how to get your illinois resellers liscense/ permit/ resellers number etc
The "Resellers permit/ liscense" can be applied for on line at:

https://mytax.illinois.gov/_/#1
*It is called a REG 1*

I spent hours trying to find a way to apply on line for free. Many sites will do this for you for $$$$$$. Why do that when you can file for FREE!

Tax ID: TIN /EIN is also free to apply on line
Illinois Department of Revenue - Illinois Business Sales Tax Resale Certificate Number
THIS IS ALSO FREE

You will likely need a DBA (doing business as) permit if you are using a business name that is other than your Legal name. Example: Jet Subs (your legal name is John Doe). You will need the DBA to open a bank account in the business name if you will be receiving checks in the name of the business.

The DBA can be applied for at your county clerks office. Mine cost $5.00 and I had to run a legal ad in local town paper once a week for three consecutive weeks. The clerk gave me a list of the local paper names. It cost me $30.00 and they will notify the clerks office when the three ads have run but it is YOUR responsibility to follow up and make sure the paper has contacted the clerks office. 

I have my tax ID / EIN
My DBA (needed to open an account to recieve and deposit cheks/ credit card payments and such.
And My Resellers permit so I can purchase supplies for my kit and not have to pay tax on my order.


----------



## neto45

I have also just done this and from what I read, your sales tax certificate is the same as the reseller certificate. Please tell me if I'm wrong but from the applications of the wholesalers this is the equivalent.


----------



## splathead

neto45 said:


> I have also just done this and from what I read, your sales tax certificate is the same as the reseller certificate. Please tell me if I'm wrong but from the applications of the wholesalers this is the equivalent.


Yes, those two terms are synonymous. But the original poster has neither, yet.


----------

